# Widerspruch in sich



## polina.hgswrkl

Hallo an alle!

Könnten Sie mir bitten erklären, was "ein Widerspruch in sich" bedeutet? Wo benutzt man dieser Ausdruck? Und wird der Satz richtig klingen, wenn ich sage, "Unsere Erwartungen können nicht immer erfüllt werden. Dadurch entsteht einen Widerspruch zwischen dem, was man wollte, und dem, was man am Ende bekommen hat". 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Hutschi

polina.hgswrkl said:


> Hallo an alle!
> 
> Könnten Sie mir bitten erklären, was "ein Widerspruch in sich" bedeutet? Wo benutzt man dieser Ausdruck? Und wird der Satz richtig klingen, wenn ich sage, "Unsere Erwartungen können nicht immer erfüllt werden. Dadurch entsteht einen Widerspruch zwischen dem, was man wollte  , und dem, was man am Ende bekommen hat".
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!



Mein erster Gedanke:
Ein Widerspruch in sich ist eine Art rückbezüglicher Widerspruch - er entsteht bereits aus dem Gesagten - ohne dass Zusatzinformation erforderlich ist.

Jetzt der "Expertenjoker":
Wikipedia:
Contradictio in adiecto – Wikipedia



> Eine *contradictio in adiecto* (auch *contradictio in adjecto*, *Contradictio in adjecto*, *Contradictio in Adjecto*, *Widerspruch in sich* oder *unmittelbarer Widerspruch*, von lat. _Widerspruch in der Beifügung/Hinzufügung_) ist in der Terminologie der traditionellen Logik ein Widerspruch innerhalb eines Begriffs, das heißt ein Widerspruch, der darin besteht, dass der Begriff Merkmale enthält, die ihm selbst widersprechen. Eine _contradictio in adiecto_ liegt zum Beispiel im Begriff _rundes Quadrat_ vor. Die Hinzufügung des Adjektivs _rund_ widerspricht dem Sinn des Wortes _Quadrat_. Im weiteren Sinn wird auch der widersprüchliche Begriff als Ganzes als _contradictio in adiecto_ bezeichnet.



 Dort steht auch noch, wie es sich bei Aussagen verhält, das wird recht komplex, lese bitte dort mal nach und frage, wenn etwas unklar ist. (Es würde auch zu lang zum Zitieren - wegen der Forenregeln.)
---

Oft entsteht der Widerspruch in sich aus Versehen, aber meist ist er ein rhetorisches Mittel, dann ist er sehr leicht zu erkennen.

---

Beispiele:
rhetorisch:
ein vegetarischer Hund (dass es ihn manchmal gibt, spielt dabei keine Rolle.)
ein Reicher, der ins Himmelreich kommt (nach Markus: „Eher geht ein Kamel durch ein Nadelöhr, als dass ein Reicher in das Reich Gottes gelangt.“ ).

logisch:
Ein Lügner, der sagt, dass er immer lügt.
Die Menge aller Mengen.

Es gibt zahllose Beispiele, und man kann absichtlich oder aus Versehen neue bilden. Bei der Menge aller Mengen dauerte es einige Zeit, ehe man herausfand, dass sie einen Widerspruch in sich darstellt, also nicht existieren kann.


----------



## Hutschi

polina.hgswrkl said:


> "Unsere Erwartungen können nicht immer erfüllt werden. Dadurch entsteht einen Widerspruch zwischen dem, was man wollte, und dem, was man am Ende bekommen hat".


Das ist *kein *Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Hutschi said:


> Mein erster Gedanke:
> Ein Widerspruch in sich ist eine Art rückbezüglicher Widerspruch - er entsteht bereits aus dem Gesagten - ohne dass Zusatzinformation erforderlich ist.
> 
> Jetzt der "Expertenjoker":
> Wikipedia:
> Contradictio in adiecto – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> Dort steht auch noch, wie es sich bei Aussagen verhält, das wird recht komplex, lese bitte dort mal nach und frage, wenn etwas unklar ist. (Es würde auch zu lang zum Zitieren - wegen der Forenregeln.)
> ---
> 
> Oft entsteht der Widerspruch in sich aus Versehen, aber meist ist er ein rhetorisches Mittel, dann ist er sehr leicht zu erkennen.
> 
> ---
> 
> Beispiele:
> rhetorisch:
> ein vegetarischer Hund (dass es ihn manchmal gibt, spielt dabei keine Rolle.)
> ein Reicher, der ins Himmelreich kommt (nach Markus: „Eher geht ein Kamel durch ein Nadelöhr, als dass ein Reicher in das Reich Gottes gelangt.“ ).
> 
> logisch:
> Ein Lügner, der sagt, dass er immer lügt.
> Die Menge aller Mengen.
> 
> Es gibt zahllose Beispiele, und man kann absichtlich oder aus Versehen neue bilden. Bei der Menge aller Mengen dauerte es einige Zeit, ehe man herausfand, dass sie einen Widerspruch in sich darstellt, also nicht existieren kann.


Vielen Dank, ich glaube, ich habe das verstanden!!

"Ein Widerspruch in sich" ist also ein logischer Fehler in einer Formulierung , den jemand ohne Absicht machte oder? Zuerst dachte ich mir, ein Widerspruch in sich ist ein Oxymoron, so wie im Russischen ("der heiße Schnee"), aber am Ende des Artikels steht, dass ein Oxymoron mit Absicht gebildet wird: " Wird die Widersprüchlichkeit absichtsvoll formuliert, spricht man vom rhetorischen Stilmittel Oxymoron.[5]".


----------



## Hutschi

Nein, nicht ganz.
Ohne oder mit Absicht.

Der Fehler, genauer Widerspruch, ist aber allein aus dem Satz oder der Wendung zu sehen.

Es kann also ein Oxymoron sein und ist es meist: heißer Schnee.

Wie in:
"Im Schnee, da liegt ein Ofenrohr,
stell dir mal die Hitze vor." (Zugeschrieben Arthur Schramm)

---


polina.hgswrkl said:


> Zuerst dachte ich mir, ein Widerspruch in sich ist ein Oxymoron, so wie im Russischen ("der heiße Schnee"), aber am Ende des Artikels steht, dass ein Oxymoron mit Absicht gebildet wird: " Wird die Widersprüchlichkeit absichtsvoll formuliert, spricht man vom rhetorischen Stilmittel Oxymoron.[5]".


 
Das stimmt auch. Es ist eine der möglichen Formen.

---

kreisförmiges Quadrat ist wohl meist rhetorisch.

---
Ein Widerspruch in sich umfasst beides: Absicht und Versehen. Es kann ein Oxymoron sein, aber auch ein Fehler.

---


Wenn es ein Fehler ist, wird der Sprecher manchmal darauf hingewiesen: "Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich".

---

Manchmal gibt es neue Erkenntnisse.
Ein schwarzer Schwan ist kein Widerspruch mehr. Man kennt heute auch schwarze Schwäne.


----------



## polina.hgswrkl

Hutschi said:


> Nein, nicht ganz.
> Ohne oder mit Absicht.
> 
> Der Fehler, genauer Widerspruch, ist aber allein aus dem Satz oder der Wendung zu sehen.
> 
> Es kann also ein Oxymoron sein und ist es meist: heißer Schnee.
> 
> Wie in:
> "Im Schnee, da liegt ein Ofenrohr,
> stell dir mal die Hitze vor." (Zugeschrieben Arthur Schramm)
> 
> ---
> 
> Das stimmt auch. Es ist eine der möglichen Formen.
> 
> ---
> 
> kreisförmiges Quadrat ist wohl meist rhetorisch.
> 
> ---
> Ein Widerspruch in sich umfasst beides: Absicht und Versehen. Es kann ein Oxymoron sein, aber auch ein Fehler.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> Wenn es ein Fehler ist, wird der Sprecher manchmal darauf hingewiesen: "Das ist ein Widerspruch in sich".
> 
> ---
> 
> Manchmal gibt es neue Erkenntnisse.
> Ein schwarzer Schwan ist kein Widerspruch mehr. Man kennt heute auch schwarze Schwäne.



Alles klar, vielen Dank!!


----------



## berndf

Ich habe mit deinen Erklärungen ein Problem,  das hier kulminiert:


Hutschi said:


> Manchmal gibt es neue Erkenntnisse.
> Ein schwarzer Schwan ist kein Widerspruch mehr. Man kennt heute auch schwarze Schwäne.


Unabhängig davon, ob es schwarze Schwäne gibt oder nicht, ist das kein_ Widerspruch in sich_. Ein _Widerspruch in sich_ ist immer ein begrifflicher (logischer) und nicht ein faktischer. Derselbe Einwand gilt auch für deine Beispiele _heißer Schnee _und _vegetarischer Hund_. Beides sind keine Beispiele für _Widersprüche in sich_. Das einzige Beispiel, das ich akzeptieren kann, ist _kreisförmiges Quadrat_, weil Kreisförmigkeit und Quadrat begrifflich unvereinbar sind und nicht "nur" faktisch.


----------



## Hutschi

Dann habe ich den Wikipediabeitrag falsch verstanden.

Aber wie kann es dann aussehen?

Contradictio in adiecto – Wikipedia


> Ein _sterblicher Stein_: Die Attribuierungen sterblich oder unsterblich (z. B. Turritopsis dohrnii) können nur einem Lebewesen beigelegt werden.



Dem würde entsprechen:_ Heiß kann nur Sachen zugesprochen werden, die heiß werden können, wie Wasser oder Dampf._
_PS:_

Wikipedia:

„





> ‚Deutscher Geist‘: seit achtzehn Jahren eine contradictio in adjecto.“ (Friedrich Nietzsche: _Götzen-Dämmerung oder Wie man mit dem Hammer philosophiert_, 1889, Sprüche und Pfeile, Aphorismus 23). Nietzsche bezieht sich hier auf die Gründung des Deutschen Kaiserreiches im Jahre 1871, eine direkte Folge der Niederlage Frankreichs im Deutsch-Französischen Krieg. Das Militär hatte eine nach heutigen Maßstäben extrem große Bedeutung im Kaiserreich.



Hier ist es ohne Semantik gar nicht möglich, den Widerspruch zu verstehen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Das einzige Beispiel, das ich akzeptieren kann, ist _kreisförmiges Quadrat_, weil Kreisförmigkeit und Quadrat begrifflich unvereinbar sind und nicht "nur" faktisch.


 

Ein Widerspruch in sich ist etwas, dass schon rein durch Logik oder die unvereinbare Definitionen von Begriffen nicht wahr sein kann. Es ist eine Art Paradoxon aufgrund von Begriffsbestandteilen.

Die Wiki-Erklärung ist doch sehr gut: "ein Widerspruch, der darin besteht, dass der Begriff Merkmale enthält, die ihm selbst widersprechen"


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Dann habe ich den Wikipediabeitrag falsch verstanden.
> 
> Aber wie kann es dann aussehen?
> 
> Contradictio in adiecto – Wikipedia
> 
> 
> Dem würde entsprechen:_ Heiß kann nur Sachen zugesprochen werden, die heiß werden können, wie Wasser oder Dampf._
> _PS:_
> 
> Wikipedia:
> 
> „
> Hier ist es ohne Semantik gar nicht möglich, den Widerspruch zu verstehen.


Das dort gegebene Beispiel funktioniert nur in sofern, als man es als Teil des Begriffes Stein ansieht, dass es sich nicht um ein Lebewesen handelt. Das kann man in dem Beispiel unterstellen. Ein besonders gutes Beispiel ist es aber nicht.

Das Schnee bei einer Temperatur, die man als _heiß_ bezeichnen würde, schmilzt ist eine physikalische Tatsache aber nicht Teil der Definition von Schnee.


----------



## bearded

Könnte man sagen, ein  ,,Widerspruch in sich'' sei dasselbe wie ein Selbstwiderspruch?


----------



## berndf

Ich denke ja.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Das Schnee bei einer Temperatur, die man als _heiß_ bezeichnen würde, schmilzt ist eine physikalische Tatsache aber nicht Teil der Definition von Schnee.


 Wenn Schnee eine heiße Temperatur erreicht, schmilzt er nicht nur, sondern ist kein Schnee mehr. Die Definition von Schnee schließt schon zwangsläufig die Eigenschaft „kalt“ mit ein.

„heißer Schnee“ ist für mich wie „verheirateter Junggeselle“. Sobald der Junggeselle heiratet, ist er kein Junggeselle mehr, und sobald Schnee heiß wird, ist er kein Schnee mehr. Heißen Schnee kann es gemäß der Definition von Schnee nicht geben.


----------



## berndf

Wieso ist er dann kein Schnee mehr? Warum soll es keinen 45C warmen Schnee geben? Definiert ist Schnee durch seine Materialeigenschaften und nicht durch seine Temperatur.

Übrigens, 45C warmen Schnee gibt es faktisch tatsächlich nicht (soviel wir wissen). 45C warmes Eis aber schon. Nur in unserem Alltagsleben kommt das nicht vor, weil es dafür einen Druck von etwas 10000 Bar braucht.


----------



## elroy

Du schriebst: 





berndf said:


> Das Schnee bei einer Temperatur, die man als _heiß_ bezeichnen würde, schmilzt


 (und ich stimme zu.) 

Wenn er schmilzt, ist er kein Schnee mehr.

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Schnee heiß werden könnte ohne zu schmelzen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Wenn er schmilzt, ist er kein Schnee mehr.


Und _dass _er schmilzt ist keine analytische sondern eine empirische Aussage. _Es gibt heißen (hier definiert als 45C oder wärmer) Schnee_ ist eine logisch konsistente Aussage, die unserem Faktenwissen widerspricht, aber nicht selbstwidersprüchlich ist.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Es gibt heißen (hier definiert als 45C oder wärmer) Schnee_ eine logisch konsistente Aussage


 Dem kann ich aus oben genannten Gründen leider nicht folgen.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Dem kann ich aus oben genannten Gründen leider nicht folgen.


Du bisher nichts gesagt, aus dem das folgen würde. Im Gegenteil, du hast hier


elroy said:


> Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Schnee heiß werden könnte ohne zu schmelzen.


sogar explizit gesagt, das es sich um eine faktische und nicht um eine logische Aussage handelt. Anderenfalls wäre dieser Satz nämlich sinnlos.

Tatsächlich kann Schnee 45C warm werden ohne zu schmelzen, nur würde der dann wegen des dafür notwendigen Druckes zu kompaktem Eis werden.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Heißen Schnee kann es gemäß der Definition von Schnee nicht geben.


Ich würde hier aus logischer Sicht nicht zustimmen, auch wenn unser Nebenwissen dir eindeutig recht gibt. Dies hängt wohl aber davon ab, wie wir Schnee definieren.

Wenn Schnee eine Ansammlung von Schneeflocken ist und eine Schneeflocke ein Eiskristall, also kristallisiertes Wasser, dann kommt für mich in dieser Definition die Temperatur gar nicht vor. Wir wissen nur zusätzlich aus anderer Quelle, dass Eis unter normalen Umständen Kälte voraussetzt. Aber ist das Teil der Definition? Zumindest strittig!

Wenn ich bei einem chemischen Experiment unter hohem Druck und bei hohen Temperaturen zufällig ein schneeflockenförmiges Eiskristall produzieren könnte, würde ich nicht sagen, "das ist ken Schnee, weil es ist zu warm", sondern eher "wow, wie ungewöhnlich, eine heiße Schneeflocke!".

Dieses Problem taucht bei einigen der oben genannten Beispiele auf: Echte Definitionen werden mit Nebenwissen verwechselt.

"Schwarze Schwäne" zum Beispiel habe ich selbst schon gefüttert und sie sind in Parks nicht so selten. Ein Schwan definiert sich nicht über "weißer Vogel", sondern über die biologische Species. Dass er meistens weiß ist, ist Nebenwissen, das nicht relevant ist. Auch die berühmten "weißen Schimmel" als doppel-gemoppelt zu bezeichnen, hat mich schon als kleines Kind gestört. Jeder, der mit Pferden aufwächst, weiß, dass die allermeisten Schimmel eben nicht weiß sind (und schneeweiße Pferde sind keine Schimmel, sondern dominant-weiß, eine völlig andere genetische Ursache).

Umgekehrt ist eben ein "eckiger Kreis" ein Widerspruch in sich, weil es keine sinnvollen Definitionen von "eckig" und "Kreis" gibt, die mit "eckiger Kreis" vereinbar wären. Hier geht es nicht um Nebenwissen, sondern die pure Definition.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Dieses Problem taucht bei einigen der oben genannten Beispiele auf: Echte Definitionen werden mit Nebenwissen verwechselt.




Folgende mögliche Diskussion könnte hier als Test fungieren:
"Gibt es 45C warmen Schnee?"
"Nein."
"Warum nicht?"
"weil er bereits vorher schmilzt."

Daraus, dass man über eine Aussage sinnvoll diskutieren kann, ergibt sich bereits, dass sie keine selbstwidersprüchliche Begriffe enthält, da ein selbstwidersprüchlicher Begriff keine Bedeutung hätte über die man faktenbasiert diskutieren könnte.


----------



## elroy

Ich finde es durchaus gerechtfertigt, sich bei der Ermittlung des logischen Werts eines Ausdrucks auf Fakten und empirischen Beobachtungen zu beruhen. Sollte man eines Tages entdecken, dass Schnee bei hohen Temperaturen seine Form aufrechterhalten kann, dann wäre „heißer Schnee“ nicht mehr widersprüchlich. Bis dahin bleibt es für mich das (bzw. ich neige weiterhin zu der Auffassung).


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich finde es durchaus gerechtfertigt, sich bei der Ermittlung des logischen Werts eines Ausdrucks auf Fakten und empirischen Beobachtungen zu beruhen.


*Dies *ist tatsächlich ein gültiges Beipiel von Selbstwidersprüchlichkeit, da es die unmittelbare Definition einer _logischen _Wahrheit ist, dass sie unabhängig von Fakten besteht.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich finde es durchaus gerechtfertigt, sich bei der Ermittlung des logischen Werts eines Ausdrucks auf Fakten und empirischen Beobachtungen zu beruhen.


Alltagssprachlich kann ich deine Ansicht in einem gewissen Maße nachvollziehen. Aber "Widerspruch in sich" ist ja ein Fachbegriff der philosophischen Logik und als solcher klar definiert. Es geht dabei um unvereinbare Begriffe, nicht um unvereinbare Fakten.  

Ich gebe aber zu, dass diese Unterscheidung im Alltag, einfach aus Sicht eines normalen Sprechers, vielleicht weniger wichtig ist, als sie aus philosophischer Sicht erscheint. In der Praxis verwendet man "Widerspruch in sich" gewiss öfter etwas weiter gefasst.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Aber "Widerspruch in sich" ist ja ein Fachbegriff der philosophischen Logik und als solcher klar definiert. Es geht dabei um unvereinbare Begriffe, nicht um unvereinbare Fakten.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Das dort gegebene Beispiel funktioniert nur in sofern, als man es als Teil des Begriffes Stein ansieht, dass es sich nicht um ein Lebewesen handelt. Das kann man in dem Beispiel unterstellen. Ein besonders gutes Beispiel ist es aber nicht.
> 
> Das Schnee bei einer Temperatur, die man als _heiß_ bezeichnen würde, schmilzt ist eine physikalische Tatsache aber nicht Teil der Definition von Schnee.


Teil der Definition von Schnee ist "kalt".
Dass Schnee schmilzt, darum geht es nicht. Es geht darum, dass Hitze und Schnee sich widersprechen.
Es ist nicht: "Schnee bei Hitze" (nicht widersprüchlich) sondern "heißer Schnee" (widersprüchlich).
Damit Schnee schmilzt, muss er erst vorhanden sein. Und selbst bei hoher Temperatur der Umgebung ist der Schnee nicht heiß.

Es geht ja nicht um Physik sondern um Linguistik bzw. Sprache.
(Es könnte möglich sein, dass Schnee mit hoher Temperatur unter bestimmten Bedingungen exstiert, die ich nicht kenne, darum geht es nicht.)


Meine eigenen Beispiele habe ich entsprechend Wikipedia analog gestaltet.
Es kann natürlich sein, dass die Angaben für die Definition dort falsch sind.

Es geht auc nicht um eine strenge Definition in der Logik, bzw. nur zum Teil.
Es gibt (laut Wikipedia) unterschiedlich strenge Definitionen. Das stimmt auch damit überein, was ich darüber weiß.

Ich sehe keinen _wesentlichen_ Unterschied zwischen heißem Schnee und einem quadratischen Kreis. "Heißer Schnee" ist begrifflich nicht miteinander vereinbar, nicht nur faktisch.
---

Wie wäre Eure Definition für den Widerspruch in sich? Wo wird er entsprechend verwendet?
Ich kenne den Begriff aus der Logik, aus der Rhetorik und aus der Umgangssprache.

Edit: Rhetorik zugefügt


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> da es die unmittelbare Definition einer _logischen _Wahrheit ist, dass sie unabhängig von Fakten besteht


 Das kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Eine logische Wahrheit beschreibt doch Fakten, oder? Wenn ihr die Fakten widersprechen, sehe ich nicht, wie bzw. nach welcher Logik sie weiterhin gelten kann. In einer logischen „Wahrheit“, der Fakten widersprechen, erkenne ich keinen Wert. Schnee _könnte theoretisch _heiß sein. Na und? Dieser Art von „Logik“ sind nur die Grenzen der Phantasie gesetzt.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Teil der Definition von Schnee ist "kalt".


Aha. Das behauptest du jetzt einfach so. Für mich ist es kein Teil der Definition.

Ich sehe aber durchaus, dass dieses Beispiel grenzwertig ist, weil die Definitionen für den Laien unklar sein mögen und jeder vielleicht ein eigenes Bild von seiner laienhaften Definition hat.


Hutschi said:


> Es könnte möglich sein, dass Schnee mit hoher Temperatur unter bestimmten Bedingungen exstiert, die ich nicht kenne, darum geht es nicht.


Na ja, streng genommen geht es unter anderem schon darum, nämlich wie du Schnee definierst. "Kalt" ist eine Eigenschaft. Was hat diese Eigenschaft mit der Definition von Schnee zu tun?

Aggregatzustände würde ich über die Form der Bindung definieren, nicht über die Temperatur. Gasförmiges Wasser kann es bei jeder Temperatur geben; Eiskristalle zugegebenermaßen faktisch wohl nicht.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich sehe keinen _wesentlichen_ Unterschied zwischen heißem Schnee und einem quadratischen Kreis.


Guckst du:


berndf said:


> Folgende mögliche Diskussion könnte hier als Test fungieren:
> "Gibt es 45C warmen Schnee?"
> "Nein."
> "Warum nicht?"
> "weil er bereits vorher schmilzt."
> 
> Daraus, dass man über eine Aussage sinnvoll diskutieren kann, ergibt sich bereits, dass sie keine selbstwidersprüchliche Begriffe enthält, da ein selbstwidersprüchlicher Begriff keine Bedeutung hätte über die man faktenbasiert diskutieren könnte.


Der diskursive Sinn der Identifikation eines Ausdruckes als _widersprücklich _besteht darin, ihn als sinnlos zu identifizieren und damit auszudrücken, dass keine sinnvolle Diskussion über Aussagen, die ihn benutzen, möglich ist.


----------



## Hutschi

> Folgende mögliche Diskussion könnte hier als Test fungieren:
> "Gibt es 45C warmen Schnee?"
> "Nein."
> "Warum nicht?"
> "weil er bereits vorher schmilzt."
> 
> Daraus, dass man über eine Aussage sinnvoll diskutieren kann, ergibt sich bereits, dass sie keine selbstwidersprüchliche Begriffe enthält, da ein selbstwidersprüchlicher Begriff keine Bedeutung hätte über die man faktenbasiert diskutieren könnte.


Das habe ich bestritten.

... "weil er bereits vorher schmilzt." - ist Rhetorik.
Heiß und Schnee sind selbstwidersprüchlich.
Man braucht nichts über Schmelzen zu wissen.
Es geht nur um die Existenz.



PS:

Schnee ist kalt.
Kalt is nicht heiß.
Heißer Schnee ist ein Widerspruch.

Dazu braucht es Schnee nicht mal zu geben.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Das habe ich bestritten.
> 
> ... "weil er bereits vorher schmilzt." - ist Rhetorik.
> Heiß und Schnee sind selbstwidersprüchlich.
> Man braucht nichts über Schmelzen zu wissen.
> Es geht nur um die Existenz.


Das wäre jetzt eine ad-hoc Redefinition des Begriffes _Schnee _um deine Faktenbehauptung in eine Definition umzuwandeln. Das ist zwar ein beliebter Trick, gilt aber in der Erkenntnistheorie als einer der schlimmsten Frevel überhaupt, weil dies sinnvollen kritischen Diskurs unmöglich machen würde. Ich erkläre Dir warum: In deiner Argumentation könnte man statt _Schnee_ ebenso gut _Eis_ sagen. Alle Aussagen deines Beitrages blieben unverändert. Tatsächlich gibt es heißes Eis, nur eben nicht in unserem Alltagsleben. Würde man den Begriff als selbstwidersprüchlich brandmarken, würde das bedeuten, dass man über das Vorhandensein von heißem Eis nicht einmal eine Frage stellen könnte, geschweige denn es finden.

Ich muss mich wiederholen: Die Bedeutung des Begriffes Selbstwidersprüchlichkeit liegt in seiner diskursiven Funktion. Eine sorgfältige Unterscheidung zwischen _logischer Selbstwidersprüchlichkeit _und _Widerspruch zum Hintergrundwissen_ ist keine philosophische Spitzfindigkeit, sondern eine ganz handfeste, praktisch bedeutsame und sinnvolle.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> Das habe ich bestritten.



Schau mal. Tatsächlich Stimmt Berndfs Aussage nicht ganz. Bei 10,000 bar sinkt die Schmelztemperatur unter Null bevor sie dann bei 100,000 bar deutlich über Null liegt und weiter kontinuierlich ansteigst. Das hat wohl was mit der Anomalie des Wassers zu tun.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe keinen Unterschied. Aber vielleicht kannst Du es erklären: Was ist Schnee? (Im Sinne von gefrorenem Wasser, darüber waren wir uns einig, denke ich.)? 

Wenn man Schnee ohne die explizite oder implizite Bedeutung "gefrorenes Wasser" definieren kann, gebe ich Dir recht. "Gefroren" ist logisch fast äquivalent zu "kalt", es beginnt bei niedrigeren Temperaturen. Frost.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> Schau mal. Tatsächlich Stimmt Berndfs Aussage nicht ganz. Bei 10,000 bar sinkt die Schmelztemperatur unter Null bevor sie dann bei *100,000* bar deutlich über Null liegt und weiter kontinuierlich ansteigst. Das hat wohl was mit der Anomalie des Wassers zu tun.


Ist das so? Ich erinnere mich nur noch aus Schultagen, dass die Aggregatszustandskurve des Wassers so aussieht:




Die Schmelztemperatur sinkt bereits ab dem Tripelpunkt mit zunemendem Druck, darum ist Eis auch glatt, nur sehr kaltes Eis dann nicht mehr. Ich hatte in Erinnerung, dass der Punkt, wo die Kurve dann wieder nach rechts geht bei 10000 Bar liegt aber wenn du 100000 Bar in Erinnerung hast, kann das stimmen. Für das Argument als solches ergibt das keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Schau mal. Tatsächlich Stimmt Berndfs Aussage nicht ganz. Bei 10,000 bar sinkt die Schmelztemperatur unter Null bevor sie dann bei 100,000 bar deutlich über Null liegt und weiter kontinuierlich ansteigst. Das hat wohl was mit der Anomalie des Wassers zu tun.


Ich danke Dir. Das bedeutet, dass gefrorenes Wasser bei höheren Temperaturen existieren könnte. Bleibt es dann Schnee?  Oder wird es Eis?
Ich habe mal gelernt, dass Schnee bereits unter seinem eigenen Gewicht in den Gletschern zu Eis wird. Bei extrem hohen Drücken weiß ich aber nicht so genau Bescheid.
Letztlich geht es aber nicht darum. Es ist keine mathematische Definition, die ich verwendet habe.

Ich denke, dass Schnee und Frost zusammengehören. Nur solange der Schnee kalt ist, bleibt er Schnee. In den oberen Temperaturbereichen mag es Eis bleiben.


berndf said:


> Für das Argument als solches ergibt das keinen Unterschied.



Im Gegensatz zu Bernd ist für mich im Begriff "Schnee" bereits "Kälte" enthalten. 

---

Ich habe ein wenig herumgesucht. Nach Hegel ist bereits Veränderung, das Werden, ein Widerspruch in sich. 
In der Politik ist sehr viel ein Widerspruch in sich. Zum Beispiel  
Paketzustellung und Kundenservice – *ein Widerspruch in sich*  
Passwörter und sichere Authentifizierung – *ein Widerspruch in sich* 


Oft als rhetorische Frage:

„Ordnungspolitik“ – *ein Widerspruch in sich*?  
Der pflegeleichte Garten- *ein Widerspruch in sich*?  


Davon gibt es sehr viele Beispiele. Und extrem selten sind sie rein sprachphilosophisch oder rein logisch. Alle erfordern Weltwissen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Im Gegensatz zu Bernd ist für mich im Begriff "Schnee" bereits "Kälte" enthalten.


Das wäre, wie ich versucht habe Dir zu erklären, ein methodologischer Fehler.


Hutschi said:


> Ich habe ein wenig herumgesucht. Nach Hegel ist bereits Veränderung, das Werden, ein Widerspruch in sich.


Bei Hegel (und in Folge auch bei Marx) bedeutet _Widerspruch _etwas ganz anderes als in moderner Logik und auch als in moderner Umgangssprache. Bei Hegel bezeichnet _Widerspruch_ widerstreitende Kräfte oder Phänomene.


Hutschi said:


> In der Politik ist sehr viel ein Widerspruch in sich. Zum Beispiel
> Paketzustellung und Kundenservice – *ein Widerspruch in sich*
> Passwörter und sichere Authentifizierung – *ein Widerspruch in sich*
> 
> 
> Oft als rhetorische Frage:
> 
> „Ordnungspolitik“ – *ein Widerspruch in sich*?
> Der pflegeleichte Garten- *ein Widerspruch in sich*?


Das sind alles bewusste rhetorische, karikierende Übertreibungen, die nicht wörtlich zu verstehen sind, so wie das berühmte spaßhafte Beispiel für ein Oxymoron_ military intelligence_.
_______________________________
Noch ein Nachtrag:


Hutschi said:


> Es könnte möglich sein, dass Schnee mit hoher Temperatur unter bestimmten Bedingungen exstiert, die ich nicht kenne, darum geht es nicht.


Doch. Genau darum und nur darum geht es. Sobald es eine Frage von Tatsachen ist, so geht es nicht um Selbstwidersprüchlichkeit sondern um Widerspruch zu anderem Wissen. Warum diese Unterscheidung wichtig ist, habe ich erklärt.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich bin ja nun wirklich eher der typische Naturwissenschaftler und sehe Fakten quasi immer im Vordergrund. Wenn etwas im Widerspruch zu gesichertem Wissen steht oder zwei Tatsachenbehauptungen miteinander unvereinbar sind, dann ist das ein ganz ernst zunehmendes Problem. Natürlich müssen Fakten stimmen, natürlich ist Wissen wichtig. 

Aber man sagt dann eben nicht "Widerspruch in sich" (ein logisch-philosophischer Ausdruck), sondern "widerspricht gesichertem Wissen". Das ist ein wichtiger erkenntnistheoretischer Unterschied und fertig. 



Hutschi said:


> „Ordnungspolitik“ – ein Widerspruch in sich?
> Der pflegeleichte Garten- ein Widerspruch in sich?


Ja, aber das ist doch reine Rhetorik, die gerade damit spielt, dass hier so getan wird, als wenn etwas schon logisch unmöglich wäre -- obwohl man weiß, dass es nicht so ist. Eine Übertreibung, ein rhetorischer Angriff. 

Ich ahne aber schon, wo hier das Problem liegt: In der Alltagssprache wird "Widerspruch in sich" eben weitaus öfter rhetorisch-scherzhaft als philosophisch-korrekt verwendet und erzeugt dadurch eine falsche Erwartungshaltung. 

Im Alltag wird "Widerspruch in sich" oftmals im Sinne von scheinbar unvereinbaren Fakten verwendet.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich bin ja nun wirklich eher der typische Naturwissenschaftler und sehe Fakten quasi immer im Vordergrund. Wenn etwas im Widerspruch zu gesichertem Wissen steht oder zwei Tatsachenbehauptungen miteinander unvereinbar sind, dann ist das ein ganz ernst zunehmendes Problem. Natürlich müssen Fakten stimmen, natürlich ist Wissen wichtig.
> 
> Aber man sagt dann eben nicht "Widerspruch in sich" (ein logisch-philosophischer Ausdruck), sondern "widerspricht gesichertem Wissen". Das ist ein wichtiger erkenntnistheoretischer Unterschied und fertig.


Genau so ist es. Und das macht Fakten auch nicht im Geringsten weniger wichtig. Ganz im Gegenteil: Klarheit über den logischen Status einer Aussage ist Voraussetzung für sinnvollen Diskurs über Fakten.


Kajjo said:


> Ich ahne aber schon, wo hier das Problem liegt: In der Alltagssprache wird "Widerspruch in sich" eben weitaus öfter rhetorisch-scherzhaft als philosophisch-korrekt verwendet und erzeugt dadurch eine falsche Erwartungshaltung.


----------



## Frank78

Vielleicht mal noch ein nicht-wissenschaftliches Beispiel, was auch kein rhetorisches Stilmittel ist:

Sie: Du bist echt langweilig. *Sei doch mal spontan*.

Er tut etwas total Verrücktes, mit dem sie nicht gerechnet hat, aber erfüllt nur ihren Wunsch und es is deshalb nicht spontan. Ergo ist die Aufforderung "Sei doch mal spontan" ein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Ich ahne aber schon, wo hier das Problem liegt: In der Alltagssprache wird "Widerspruch in sich" eben weitaus öfter rhetorisch-scherzhaft als philosophisch-korrekt verwendet und erzeugt dadurch eine falsche Erwartungshaltung.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich versuche eine Einigung:

In der Philosophie und in der Logik ist ein Widerspruch in sich rein logisch zu erklären. Es kann dabei verschiedene Logiken geben, z.B. dialektische Logik, formale zweiwertige Logik und andere. 

In der Alltagssprache ist es oft eine rhetorische Figur. Sie zieht hier auch "Nebenwissen" mit ein, wie, dass Schneeflocken kalt sind. Oft wird der Begriff polemisch verwendet.
Oft ist es gleichbedeutend mit Oxymoron.


> Ein *Oxymoron* (Plural _Oxymora_; altgriechisch τὸ ὀξύμωρον, aus _oxys_ ‚scharf(sinnig)‘ und _moros_ ‚dumm‘) ist eine rhetorische Figur, bei der eine Formulierung aus zwei gegensätzlichen, einander widersprechenden oder sich gegenseitig ausschließenden Begriffen gebildet wird, z. B. „alter Knabe“.


Hier muss man wissen, dass ein Knabe eigentlich nicht alt ist, es ist Zusatzwissen erforderlich.


---
Fragen:
Enthalten Zenons Paradoxien _Widersprüche in sich_?  Meiner Meinung nach: ja.
Ist ein Widerspruch in sich ein Widerspruch in sich?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> In der Philosophie und in der Logik


Logik ist ein Teilgebiet der Philosophie, auch wenn sie heute viel in Mathematik und Informatik thematisiert und verwendet wird. 



Hutschi said:


> ein Widerspruch in sich rein logisch zu erklären


Es geht um einen Widerspruch von Begriffsbestandteilen, die in sich logisch nicht vereinbar sind.



Hutschi said:


> Es kann dabei verschiedene Logiken geben, z.B. dialektische Logik, formale zweiwertige Logik und andere.


Warum hast du das ergänzt? Es kam bisher in diesem Thread gar nicht vor und ist nur eines deiner Steckenpferde.



Hutschi said:


> In der Alltagssprache ist es oft eine rhetorische Figur


Nein, die Phrase "Widerspruch in sich" selbst ist keine rhetorische Figur. Es gibt Beispiele, die das scheinbare, missverstandene Konzept als Stilmittel verwenden.



Hutschi said:


> Oft ist es gleichbedeutend mit Oxymoron.


Nur wenn es fälschlich verwendet wird.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Warum hast du das ergänzt? Es kam bisher in diesem Thread gar nicht vor und ist nur eines deiner Steckenpferde.


Bernd hat darauf hingewiesen, dass Hegel (ebenso wie Marx) die Begriffe anders verwendet hat. (#35)

Neuer Versuch im nächsten Beitrag.

Mir geht es darum, sowohl den wissenschaftlichen als auch den Begriff der Alltagssprache zu beschreiben.


----------



## Hutschi

*In der Philosophie* und speziell auch in der Logik ist ein _Widerspruch in sich_ rein logisch zu erklären.  Es ist ein Widerspruch von Begriffsbestandteilen, die in sich logisch nicht vereinbar sind.

---
*In der Alltagssprache* wird der Begriff in anderem Sinne und weniger streng, also in logischem Sinne fälschlich, als eine rhetorische Figur und polemisch verwendet. Sie zieht hier auch "Nebenwissen" mit ein, wie, dass Schneeflocken kalt sind.

Oft ist es dann gleichbedeutend mit Oxymoron.


> Ein *Oxymoron* (Plural _Oxymora_; altgriechisch τὸ ὀξύμωρον, aus _oxys_ ‚scharf(sinnig)‘ und _moros_ ‚dumm‘) ist eine rhetorische Figur, bei der eine Formulierung aus zwei gegensätzlichen, einander widersprechenden oder sich gegenseitig ausschließenden Begriffen gebildet wird, z. B. „alter Knabe“.


Hier muss man wissen, dass ein Knabe eigentlich nicht alt ist, es ist Zusatzwissen erforderlich, also in strengem Sinne kein Widerspruch in sich.


----------



## berndf

Paradoxien sind zeigen logische Probleme eines deduktiven Systems


Hutschi said:


> Enthalten Zenons Paradoxien _Widersprüche in sich_?


Logische Paradoxien sind zunächst Probleme für ein deduktives System. Sie bedeuten, dass das deduktive System als solches selbstwidersprüchlich ist. Oft führt das dann in der Regel zu einer engeren Fassung des der Axiomatik des Systems, sodass das Paradoxon nicht mehr auftreten kann. So hat z.B. die Russelantinomie so einer verschiedenen engeren Fassungen der Kantorschen Mengenlehre geführt. Durchgesetzt hat sich dann letztendliche Bourbakis strukuralistischer Ansatz, wonach ein jedes Kalkül definieren muss welche Mengen es heranzieht und wenn die die Definition der erlaubten Mengen zu Antinomien führt, ist das Kalkül einfach schlecht definiert und muss verbessert werden. So definiert die Maßtheorie z.B. Maße nicht nicht notwendig auf allen Teilmengen einer Grundmenge, sondern auf Sigma-Algebren. Damit umgeht man die Antinomie, dass das Euklidsche Maß nicht auf alle Teilmengen von R widerspruchsfrei ausdehnen lässt. Dadurch wird aus einer (problematischen) Antinomie ein (unproblematischer) Beweis, dass nicht alle Teilmengen von R Borelsche Mengen sind (d.h. zu der kleinsten Sigma-Algebra, die alle Intervalle enthält, gehören).

Andere Paradoxien würde ich als Probleme der Anwendbarkeit eines Kalküls ansehen. Eine seiner Paradoxien läuft, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, auf die berühmte Paradoxie von Achilles und der Schildkröte hinaus. An einer konvergenten unendlichen geometrischen Reihe ist zunächst nichts selbstwidersprüchliches. Nur widerspricht die dem, was wir in der Realität beobachten. In moderner Sichtweise würde man von einem mathematischen Modell reden, das die Realität falsch abbildet.


Hutschi said:


> Ist ein Widerspruch in sich ein Widerspruch in sich?


Nein.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> *In der Alltagssprache* wird der Begriff in anderem Sinne und weniger streng, also in logischem Sinne fälschlich, als eine rhetorische Figur und polemisch verwendet. Sie zieht hier auch "Nebenwissen" mit ein, wie, dass Schneeflocken kalt sind.


Nein, eine rhetorisch überspitzte Aussage ist oft (so wie hier auch) bewusst falsch. Das ist Teil der rhetorischen Figur. Das Problem entsteht dann, wenn man NUR die karikierende Verwendung kennt. Das führt dann dazu, dass man die rhetorische Figur nicht erkennt.


----------



## Hutschi

Danke Bernd.
Was ich eigentlich bezwecke, ist, eine verständliche und nicht zu lange, aber doch korrekte Zusammenfassung zu bringen.

Dazu gehört auch die Alltagssprache. Ich versuche, den Teil zu verbessern.


*In der Alltagssprache* wird der Begriff weniger streng, also in logischem Sinne fälschlich bzw. parodistisch verwendet. Die rhetorisch überspitze Aussage  ist dann Teil der rhetorischen  Figur und wird oft polemisch verwendet. Sie zieht hier auch "Nebenwissen" mit ein, wie, dass Schneeflocken kalt sind.
Die rhetorisch überspitzte Aussage ist oft bewusst falsch. 

---

PS: Ich suche nach Lösungen. Beachte auch, dass neben der pur logischen Funktion auch andere vorhanden sind.

Worauf ich wirklich nicht verzichten möchte, ist der Bereich der Alltagssprache, insbesondere, weil hier der Begriff häufig auftritt.

Ich habe Deine Bemerkungen mit verarbeitet.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ein "Widerspruch in sich" ist ein "Begriff, der zwei oder mehr Teile enthält, die einander widersprechen".

Die bisherige Diskussion drehte sich zu einem grossen Teil um den Unterschied zwischen "Widerspruch" und (wie soll ich es nennen?) "Nicht-Zusammenpassen", wobei ein Widerspruch als formaler Fehler (in einer Sprache inkl. deren Definitionen, Regeln) aufgefasst wird, während ein "Nicht-Zusammenpassen" auch aufgrund von zusätzlichen Informationen (ausserhalb "der Sprache") festgestellt werden kann, wobei in beiden Fällen auch Irrtümer, Vereinfachungen, Meinungen und Lügen einfliessen können.

Da in der deutschen Sprache das "Nicht-Zusammenpassen" (oder die "Unvereinbarkeit") oft "Widerspruch" genannt wird, ist es wohl üblich, den "Widerspruch in sich" in diesem erweiterten Sinn zu verstehen, wenigstens ausserhalb der Philosophie. Und da alle Informationen, auch falsche, in sprachlicher Form vorliegen können, finde ich eine klare Unterscheidung vom engeren Sinn unmöglich.


----------



## berndf

Du hast insofern einen valides Argument als alltagssprachliche Begriffe, anders als fachsprachliche, nicht formal präzise definiert sind und es bisweilen unklar ist, welche Eigenschaften Bestandteil des Begriffs sind und welche nicht aber in alltäglicher Erfahrungswelt einer Instanz dieses Begriffes stets zu eigen sind.

Wenn aber, wie hier geschehen,. argumentiert wird, dass heisser Schnee selbstwidersprüchlich sei, nicht weil Temperatur Teil der Begriffsdefinition sein, sondern weil heißer Schnee nicht existiere, so ist m.E. die Grenze von begrifflicher Unschärfe zu Denkfehler überschritten. Man kann jetzt natürlich einwenden, dass ein solcher Denkfehler irrelevant sein, weil er in Alltagssituationen folgenlos ist (wann hat man es schon je mit Schnee oder Eis unter einem Druck von 100000 bar zu tun). Aber der Unterschied muss trotzdem etwas bedeuten und es wird dann relevant, wenn sich neue Erkenntnisse ergeben. So war im späten 19.  Jahrhundert die Annahme weit verbreitet, dass fliegende Maschinen, die schwerer als Luft sind, unmöglich seinen. Während die meisten auf das Aufkommen von Flugzeugen in den 00er Jahren des 20. Jahrhunderts damit reagierten, sich eines besseren belehrt zu sehen, gab es aber doch Sturköpfe, die sagten, dass da es "logisch" unmöglich sei, dass Maschinen fliegen, könne das, was diese Maschinen machen nicht fliegen sein. Und hier wird es dann lächerlich und hier beginnt der Unterschied auch in Alltagssprache relevant zu werden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ein Widerspruch ist nicht unbedingt ein Fehler. Sehr viele Widersprüche beruhen auf Gegensätzen. (Die Widersprüche bei Zenon sind keine Fehler).

Ich sehe aber: wir werden zu keiner Zusammenfassung kommen, da meine Vorschläge zwar zerrissen werden, aber keine alternativen Definitionen für die Alltagssprache und für die Rhetorik gemacht werden. (... oder gemacht werden können.)


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ja, wenn man sich über die Definitionen einig ist, kann man wohl von einem Denkfehler bei der Anwendung des betreffenden Systems sprechen.



berndf said:


> Wenn aber, wie hier geschehen,. argumentiert wird, dass heisser Schnee selbstwidersprüchlich sei, nicht weil Temperatur Teil der Begriffsdefinition sein, sondern weil heißer Schnee nicht existiere, so ist m.E. die Grenze von begrifflicher Unschärfe zu Denkfehler überschritten.


Ein Denkfehler wäre es, wenn man behaupten würde, allein aus der Definition von Schnee ("Wasser als Festkörper, der in Flocken dahergekommen ist") folge, dass heisser Schnee nicht existiere.

Als "Widerspruch in sich" würde ich aber eben auch Widersprüche zulassen, die Zusatzwissen voraussetzen und nicht nur auf Definitionen beruhen.

Im Kontext der Physik ist "heisser Schnee" grundsätzlich etwas mögliches. Unter alltäglichen Bedingungen ist er wohl unmöglich.

Die Bedingungen sind im Alltag oft implizit und dann wird eine Diskussion evtl. mühsam, weil so (bewusst oder unbewusst) versucht werden kann, eine umstrittene Norm unterzuschieben.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> wir werden zu keiner Zusammenfassung kommen, da meine Vorschläge zwar zerrissen werden, aber keine alternativen Definitionen für die Alltagssprache und für die Rhetorik gemacht werden.


Ich versuche mich mal an einer Zusammenfassung in deinem Sinne:

Alltagssprachlich kann man die Phrase "Widerspruch in sich" rhetorisch-scherzhaft verwenden, wenn zwei Bestandteile eines anderen Ausdrucks einem unvereinbar erscheinen.

Dies ist keine alternative Definition von "Widerspruch in sich", sondern nur ein Hinweis auf die alltagssprachliche Verwendung. 

Beispiel:

_Meine Freundin und Pünktlichkeit -- das ist ein Widerspruch in sich!
= meine Freundin ist quasi niemals pünktlich_

Hier liegt keine alternative, alltagssprachliche Definition vor, sondern "ein Widerspruch in sich" wird nur rhetorisch-scherzhaft und fälschlich verwendet, aber diese Verwendung ist alltagssprachlich üblich und wird von den meisten Sprechern nicht weiter reflektiert. Gemeint ist einfach "das passt nicht zusammen".


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> _Meine Freundin und Pünktlichkeit -- das ist ein Widerspruch in sich!_


 Ich sehe einen deutlichen, erheblichen Unterschied zwischen diesem Beispiel und „heißem Schnee“.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich sehe einen deutlichen, erheblichen Unterschied zwischen diesem Beispiel und „heißem Schnee“.


Ja, klar. Kajjos Beispiel ist eines für eine scherzhafte Verwendung des Ausdruckes.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Ich sehe einen deutlichen, erheblichen Unterschied zwischen diesem Beispiel und „heißem Schnee“.




Es zeigt zugleich, dass Eigenschaften durch die Struktur bestimmt werden:

Die Unpünktlichkeit der Freundin wird durch die Struktur des Satzes in Gegensatz gestellt und durch Weltwissen über  deren Möglichkeit und durch Erfahrungen definiert.
Die Hitze des Schnees wird durch Weltwissen abgesprochen (physikalische Sonderfälle und Definitionen von Schnee zählen in dieser Redewendung nicht.)


----------

